# Emissions Failed !!!



## cruznatl (Feb 3, 2012)

So as the title states , My Cruze failed the emissions test , The check engine light code are p0700 and p0711. The car is shifting fine , has 90k on it. Any one ever had experience with either of this codes. Ive searched everywhere and all I get is TCM and TFT .


----------



## cruznatl (Feb 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention its a 2011 LS


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Why did it fail? Was it just the code or was there a tail pipe emissions failure?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

There is a problem with your transmission fluid temperature (TFT) sensor. This likely would not cause any drive-ability issues or any emissions problems, but most jurisdictions automatically fail a car if there is ANY CEL at the time of the check.


----------



## cruznatl (Feb 3, 2012)

It Failed because of that code , I tried searching for the TFT with no luck . Im scared to take it to the dealership LOL


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it in. I know that's iffy with some dealerships but most do tend to figure it out when there's a CEL code in memory. Whatever you do, don't clear your code unless you need to get the emissions test done before you can take it in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

This is from a 2013 service manual, but should be close enough. The p0700 is just a ECM code that says the TCM is reporting a fault. 

It's the p0711 that you need to be concerned about. 

TCM detects a 36-90F or greater difference between the transmission fluid temp and the TCM substrate temp which depends on the average of the trans fluid temp, TCM substrate temp and TCM power up temp.
TCM detects a 36-90F or greater difference between the trans fluid temp and the TCM power up temp, which depends on the average of the trans fluid temp, TCM substrate temp and TCM power up temp.
Above conditions have been met for 5 min within a 6 min period.


This has to happen twice for the MIL to set. The MIL will clear after 4 ignition cycles of no faults. The history will clear after 40 warm-up cycles with no faults.

Assuming there isn't something external going on that will throw off your transmission temps, this is something for the dealer. At 90K, you probably still have a drive train warranty. Use it, as I don't think you want to start digging though your trans.

This isn't some little bolt-on sensor. It's internal.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like Milwaukee/Madison, state shut down a half a dozen emission testing stations because the claimed they were losing money. Now over 300 private shops and dealers that only can check for history codes in either the ECM or BCM. That for the vast majority don't have a single thing to do with what comes out of the tail pipe.

Yeah that P0700 code rarely if ever comes on by itself and even wonder why it there, but does come on with another code. P0711 code says the TCM, transmission control module is not reporting to the ECM. In my over 30 year history in dealing with the crap, rare to find a bad sensor, in this case a thermistor buried in the automatic transmission. But sure find a lot of connectivity problems with all these cheap connectors.

One advantage of a "new" sensor, should have clean terminals, but typically only on the male pin side, so if they charge you $$$$ to replace this sensor and don't clean the female contacts, only good for a couple of months. I spend more time cleaning contacts than anything else. Even charge $$$$$ for a new ECM when the contacts need cleaned, but no money in this.

Back in the 50's and 60's could use a 2 micron gold plating on contacts until Nixon by an executive order changed all this so the billionaires can play with trading gold. Gold is the only material that doesn't oxidize, so while the billionaires get richer, the rest of us have problems. 

Spent a little time trying to find the location of this connector in the shop manual, but as usual, easier to find it on the vehicle. When was the last time your AT fluid level was checked?


----------



## cruznatl (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry guys been busy , 

ChevyGuy I have an appointment for Friday at the Dealer ship , I did look into the powertrain warranty,But it says it does not cover sensors. Please let me knwo if its otherwise .

NickD , This is for GA emission, I'm working in NC and I was headed to GA to get emissions and renew my tags. As soon as i hit Atlanta city limits the CEL came on. So i had to drive back to NC with the CEl on , I spoke with the DMV here they said i could get a Tag here with my GA License. Hopefully the dealership wont charge me too much.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruznatl said:


> I did look into the powertrain warranty,But it says it does not cover sensors. Please let me knwo if its otherwise .


I think this sensor is internal to the transmission, so it may be an exception. It might be a bad sensor, or it might be warning that there's excessive slipping in the transmission. That's something that needs to be checked out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure love my Supra shop manual, can find anything in a minute. Even shows the resistance versus temperature curves for any thermistor. Has large foldouts showing the full outline of the vehicle with the location of every connector, and all the circuit diagrams show the pin numbers. And would say the electronic/electrical system is a lot more complicated than the Cruze.

Whoever came out with the Cruze shop manual should have their head examined. For pinouts, has a 120 page section with no index, so have to turn page by page. Also the manual is falling apart, don't even know the ancient history of book binding. Rear index is worthless.

Knowing what the resistance of that thermistor and its locations, can be tested in seconds with an ohmmeter. Not even a composite circuit drawing of the AT or any systems, scatter all over in bits and piece all over three volumes.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> scatter all over in bits and piece all over three volumes.


Yours is only three??


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yours is only three??


Still a stack of mostly worthless information tissue thin paper 5 1/4" high. How many volumes in your set. Maybe they spread them out more so the binding won't be as prone to fall apart.

What are airbags for besides killing you when you do maintenance? Constantly warning against these. Do we really have airbags in the rear bumper? Maybe I should look again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Still a stack of mostly worthless information tissue thin paper 5 1/4" high. How many volumes in your set.


All my rulers have run away, but I think it's a bit taller than 5 1/4". It's in 4 volumes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looked up in my 1992 DeVille shop manual how to adjust the ignition timing with an all electronic HEI distributor. Took me five seconds to find it. 

Also a darn complicated car, but in one volume, foldouts, and a good index. Airbag safety is just in the airbag section.

2004 Cavalier shop manual is just as bad, another three volume set. Had an erratic backup light switch, was much easier to find in the vehicle than that crazy manual. Switch was good, but the shoulder on the threads was a tad too long. Put it in my lathe can cut off about a mm, then it worked fine, still is working fine. Circuit diagrams were bits and pieces scatter all over just like the Cruze.

And do you really need a GM Tech II scanner to remove a tire? Somebody at GM is smoking crack.


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

How much was the repair for the sensor? or was it covered?


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

Many emission's test automatically fail any car with CEL.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> This is from a 2013 service manual, but should be close enough. The p0700 is just a ECM code that says the TCM is reporting a fault.
> 
> It's the p0711 that you need to be concerned about.
> 
> ...


Earlier shop manual implies with the P0700 codes, a connector problem, always the first thing to check, possible one or more pins are corroded. Wasn't a problem when we could use gold, sure is now. Gold is now speculation for the super rich guys.

Really had my share of connector problems over the years, would get this checked out first.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing about automotive diagnostic systems, well as opposed to military, no secondary references are used. 
Translated into basic English, a sensor could be way the hail out of tolerance and still not emit a code. Nothing to compare it with.

Best they can do is to detect whether a sensor either has a completely open or shorted circuit. Of the two, an open circuit is far more common due to the cheap connectors used. 

Going to divulge some insider information here, I don't care go ahead and sue me, see how far you get. When a sensor, any sensor is designed a full set of specifications is written with detailed information how to test it. But then attorneys came alone and didn't want this information provided in the likes of shop manuals, because if the sensor is out of tolerance, would be liable to replace it.

So what do they do in shop manuals? Tell you to replace it with a known good one. How is this done? Assume you have an identical vehicle that "seems" to run okay, so you remove that suspected sensor with what you think is good to see if this cures the problem. How do you know if a sensor is defective if they don't give this extremely valuable information? Most of these test are very simple. And yes, solid state can be tested, who ever came out with solid state, do not test? Idiots are using an ohmmeter. 

Worse part of electronic design is trying to figure out how to test it, the equipment has to be designed to test it and quick, like running over several hundred test in a second or two.

Also in the line of liability is if its printed, free from liability, so safety information is constantly repeated. Do we really need a DMV manual in our owners manual? Its there, and if you are trying to learn how to program your radio, that phrase about do not do this while driving is repeated a zillion times. 

Same with shop manuals, do you really have to read about airbag safety a zillion time just to replace a spark plug? Swear this world is going nuts. Ha, got to the point where I couldn't even talk to another engineer in another department without an attorney present. And these guys had no idea what we were talking about, way too technical for them, but they had to be there.


----------

